# Put a chomo in jail



## Danno603 (Dec 15, 2013)

So right after mardi gras last year me and my road dog were hanging out in jackson square new orleans a lot and got to know the fortune tellers. There was this one dude named Jason who hung around this couple Cat and James. Cat and James had two dogs and had given one dog to this guy Jason.
Jason would follow us in our little clique around the city spanging and whatnot, and when one of my friends first saw him she said "I know you, how do I know you?" and Jason said because he's been around the city a lot, and she wasn't convinced.
A week later she pulled up this drainbow warning page on her facebook or something and his picture was right up on it. It said something along the lines of "My names Jason and I molested Mama Hippie's 7 year old granddaughter in New Mexico, on the run to Florida".
A few friends I met in Ocala were around and we knew where he was spanging on Bourbon street so a bunch of us got together and found him.
I was the one that had to walk up to him and tell him we knew it was up. As soon as I started telling him he was fucked this kid robbie came up and stomped him but someone pulled him off, and Jason tried pleading his innocence.
So me and this kid Wicked walked with Jason and his dog Ladybird(who was a 3 month old puppy who wasn't taught ANYTHING except to accept free food and alcohol when Jason spanged) to the police station. On the way there he told me no matter what, if he had a warrant, don't give the dog back to Cat and James. Lol. So anyway we get to the police station and sure enough he has a warrant out for his arrest in New Mexico. While on our way to the police station I told him if he had a warrant I was taking his pack, his dog, all his shit. 
And so I did. And we kept his dog for about 2 weeks or so, even tried hopping out of the Gentilly Yard with her (but the bull saw us and was keeping tabs on us sitting outside the property) and we ended up walking back to Nola and gave the dog back to the people who gave him the dog who he didn't want to have her.

My question is, does anyone think he'd have survived being in New Orleans prison with those accusations? Do you think someone snuffed him out in Jail before they could ship him to new mexico? Have you ever had to do some shit like that before?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm just surprised he agreed to go with you to the police station, and that you agreed to do that and didn't just stomp his ass. that's a level of restraint I'm not used to seeing in street kids.


----------



## Ali Martin (Dec 15, 2013)

if you know his last name you can look for him in the jails online database.


----------



## Ali Martin (Dec 15, 2013)

Well since it was that long ago you probably want to look in the New Mexico database. 
http://corrections.state.nm.us:8080/OffenderSearch/


----------



## Desert (Dec 15, 2013)

I voted "Fuck that motherfucker" Because well.... fuck that motherfucker. But to answer your "do you think he survived there" I'd say yes. He stands a better chance of surviving in a jail or prison than on the streets at this point. I only say this because in most jail or prison systems they keep people who are at risk of being seriously injured by other inmates away from the general population. This area is usually reserved for snitches, ex-cops, and chomos.

And I personally believe there's always another way besides violence, so good on you for showing restraint and not beating his ass to a pulp. He'll get plenty of that over the course of his life, especially if he's found guilty.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 15, 2013)

so you were all going to jump one guy because of some stupid facebook page. I'm not standing up for the alleged act itself but how do you know this guy did that


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 15, 2013)

Wherever he ends up, if he did what he's accused of, he deserves what he gets. If he is innocent DNA should hopefully clear up the matter.


----------



## Danno603 (Dec 15, 2013)

He knew the people who were accusing him of it once we got to the police station, claimed his ex-wife was framing him or something, but the warrant was there and the guy was a creep. I couldn't handle his dog when he went into jail so I went against his will and gave her back to her original owners and took a bus to Baton Rouge eventually.


----------



## Forest 420 Despot (Dec 17, 2013)

Bad joke but :say what you want about child molesters, but at least they slow down in school zones


----------



## Desert (Dec 17, 2013)

Forest 420 Despot said:


> Bad joke but :say what you want about child molesters, but at least they slow down in school zones



That's a little fucked up, but it's still funny xD


----------



## Danno603 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ali Martin said:


> Well since it was that long ago you probably want to look in the New Mexico database.
> http://corrections.state.nm.us:8080/OffenderSearch/



Oh and by the way I tried that when you posted it but I can't remember his last name. Tried googling around some key words for that post that was put up about him but found nothing


----------

